# If something eats a dropsy fish, will it get dropsy too?



## Betta splendens (Nov 30, 2006)

If something dies because of dropsy, and something else eats it, will that animal get dropsy as well, especially if the dropsy fish is half its size?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Very likely, yes, as the primary cause is infection, and infections are often very communicable.


----------



## Mew_chan (Jan 28, 2009)

What about a cat? I had a fish I was treating for dropsy almost get eaten by my cat, but luckily I was able to rescue it...

EDIT: opps realised this is an old thread... hehe my bad


----------

